# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Κόψιμο φτερών και συνέπειες !!!!! Πως μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ?????

## panagiotis k

Φιλαράκια μου, ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί δεν βλέπω καμιά βελτίωση εδώ και καιρό και θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας !!!!

Αν και διάβασα τα θέματα που έχουν ανοιχτεί, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια απάντηση.
Μερικοί απο εσάς ίσως να μην συμφωνείτε μαζί μου, αλλά πιστεύω πως ίσως να προβληματιστείτε και εσείς λίγο. 
Απ' ότι κατάλαβα όσοι κόβουν τα φτερά, βλέπουν μόνο την θετική μεριά, που φυσικά δεν είναι άλλη από την ασφάλεια των πτηνών τους που φοβούνται μην τα χάσουν, και φυσικά όπως θα καταλάβατε είμαι κατά του κοψίματος των φτερών.
Με τις φωτό και τα βίντεο που ανεβάζω θέλω να δείξω το πρόβλημα που εγώ πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει!!!!!!!

Πριν από λίγο καιρό μου έδωσαν ένα πουλάκι με κομμένα φτερά. Χάρηκα για το ''δώρο'' που μου έκαναν, αλλά απο την άλλη μόλις είδα τα κομμένα φτερά φρίκαρα. Αν το έβλεπα απο την θετική μεριά θα ήμουν χαρούμενος φυσικά και θα μπορούσα να το εκπαιδεύσω, αλλά εγώ βλέπω μόνο προβλήματα. 
Για να μετακινηθεί μέσα στο κλουβί πηγαίνει απο την μια μεριά στην άλλη περπατώντας. Καμια φορά πέφτει και χτυπάει !!!
Για να πιαστεί απο την κούνια παιδεύεται πόση ώρα, αν και την έχω κοντά στην πατήθρα. Φαντάζομαι τον εαυτό μου χωρίς χέρια και να προσπαθώ να τα κάνω όλα με το στόμα !!!!
Το βγάζω έξω από το κλουβί για λίγο, παρέα μαζί με τα άλλα και το βλέπω πως θέλει να πετάξει και δεν μπορεί. Την πρώτη φορά έπεσε κάτω και δεν μπορούσε να ξανανέβει. 
Του επιτίθονται και τον τσιμπάνε, και αναγκάζομαι να το έχω μόνο του, αν και θα μπορούσα βέβαια να πάρω άλλο ένα πουλάκι με κομμένα φτερά και να το βάλω μαζί του .......LoL !!!!!!!!

Το θέμα μου είναι αν υπάρχει τρόπος να το αντιμετωπίσουμε ανώδυνα και να ξαναβγούν φτερά, ώστε να μπορέσει και αυτό να ζήσει φυσιολογικά. 
Τα αίματα που θα δείτε στα χέρια μου είναι απο κάποιο φτερό στην ουρά, και τώρα είναι οκ !!!! 

0:23 ως 0:30








[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG]
[IMG][/IMG
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

γενικα οταν κοβονται φτερα σε παπαγαλους πρεπει να κοβονται ετσι ωστε να μπορουν να πετανε μεσα στο κλουβι και να διανυουν μικρες αποστασεις. στο μικρο σου τα φτερα, δυστυχως, τα πετσοκοψαν. επισης φαινεται οτι επηρεαστηκε και αρχισε να μαδιεται (εκτος εαν μαδιοταν και πριν το κοψιμο φτερων). το καλυτερο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι να συμβουλευτεις κτηνιατρο, εαν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη.

----------


## panagiotis k

Νίκο, αν πρέπει τελικά να το παω σε κτηνίατρο θα το κάνω. Κάποιος μου είπε πως για να βγουν καινούργια φτερά θα πρέπει να βγουν τα '' καλαμάκια ''.
και μόνο η σκέψη με τρομάζει, αν και δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται αυτό. Ίσως είναι πολύ επώδυνο !!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

στην επομενη πτερορροια θα πεσουν τα καλαμακια και θα βγουν καινουργια φτερα. οσο για το βγαλσιμο, απο οσο ξερω το πουλι ναρκωνεται και του τα τραβανε και βγαινουν νεα φτερα σε κανα 15ημερο.

εγω θα το πηγαινα σε κτηνιατρο για να εχω ησυχο το κεφαλι μου. για το βγαλσιμο των καλαμακιων θα ρωταγα και αλλους γιατρους για γνωμες.

----------


## Giorgekid

Οντως παναγιωτη τα φτερακια του Καημενου του λοβ σου ειναι πετσοκομενα!!!!! Ειμαι αρνητικά κάθετος  στο κόψιμο των φτερων οποιουδήποτε πουλιου-ζώου!!!! Ειναι οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες σαν να μας κόβουν τα χερια!!!!! Πως θα νιώθαμε εμεις!!!????

----------


## olga

Οπως ειπε και ο Νικος στου παπαγαλους δεν κοβουμε ολα τα φτεραοπως εχουν κοψει στο δικο σου. Στο καημενο τα εχουν κοψει ολα! Αν ειχαν κοπει τα τρια πρωτα φτερα θα μπορουσε ανετα να πεταξει αλλα δεν θα επερνε υψος. Αν κοβονται σωστα μπορουν και πετανε ειδικα αν ειναι και λιγο μικροκαμομενα δεν τα επιρεαζει καθολου. 

Αφου ειναι ημερο δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι του τα εκοψαν τοσο πολυ...

----------


## jk21

γιατι μεγαλο μερος αυτων που ασχολιουνται με πουλια ,ειναι ανιδεοι και με σκοπο μονο το εμποριο ,χωρις τουλαχιστον να μαθαινουν δυο πραγματα  ...

----------


## geo_ilion

παναγιωτη το ειχα δει και απο κοντα το μικρουλι ειναι πολυ κομμενα τα φτερα του και σιγουρα αυτο το εχει ριξει και ψυχολογικα το πουλι αφου τα πουλια τα φτερα τα εχουν για να πετανε 
ειναι σαν να εκοβαν στα τετραποδα το ενα απο τα τρια ποδια η στα ψαρια το ενα πτερυγιο 
αυτος που του τα εκοψε δεν ειχε λογικα καθολου γνωσεις για να το κανει και γιαυτο εχει αυτο το αποτελεσμα το πουλακι 
ελπιζω στην πτερορροια να τα ρηξει (τουλαχιστον μερικα απο αυτα ) και να βγαλει καινουρια φιλε 
 :Sign0006:  το αιμα στο χερι σου ειναι δικο σου σε δαγκωσε και εσενα . . . . ; χα χα

----------


## panagiotis k

Τα πουλάκια μου δεν με δαγκώνουν !!!!!!!  :Party0048: 

Όσο για αυτόν που του έκοψε τα φτερά, ελπίζω να μην είναι μπαρμπέρης Δημήτρη. Όπως λες και εσύ το παίζουν πολλοί ότι ξέρουν.
 Έχω ένα πετ εδώ κοντά που το έχουν 2 πιτσιρικάδες και το παίζουν ξερόλες. Όχι ότι ξέρω πιο πολλά απο αυτούς, αλλά το να προσπαθούν να με πείσουν ότι δεν κάνει να δίνω μαρούλι ή παντζαρόφυλλο και να μου πασσάρουν stick.....Δεν πέζονται !!!!!!!!! ( Άσχετο με το θέμα μου )

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω δει να περνά ακόμα πτερρόρια το μικρό. Όχι σε μεγάλο βαθμό όπως τα υπόλοιπα. Μόνο χνούδι έβρισκα.
Ελπίζω να πέσουν τα καλαμάκια μόνα τους, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως θα έβαζα στην διαδικασία το πουλάκι να ναρκωθεί για να του τραβήξουν τα φτερά. 
Δεν έχω δει και να βγαίνουν άλλα στην ουρά !!!!!
Τι θα μπορούσα να δώσω, για να δυναμώσει το πτέρωμά του? Προς το παρόν βάζω πολυβιταμίνες 2 φορές την βδομάδα στο νερό του.

----------


## jk21

ποια πολυβιταμινη εχεις; 

γυρη ,σπιρουλινα ειναι καλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα 

κανναβουρι αν ειναι αποδεκτο ,ειναι ο καλυτερος σπορος σε θειουχα αμινοξεα καταλληλα για το φτερωμα 

ηλιοσπορος με μετρο ,αλλα και σουσαμι αν τρωει 

αυγοτροφη επισης ...

----------


## panagiotis k

Απο πολυβιταμίνη Δημήτρη έχω την Muta Vit της Versele
Η γύρη και η σπιρουλίνα σε τι ποσότητα δίνεται ?????

Αυγοτροφή ή αυγό τα τιμά, ηλιόσπορο βάζω σε πολύ μικρή ποσότητα, για καναβούρι και σουσάμι θα δοκιμάσω !!!

----------


## jk21

δωσε 1 βδομαδα συνεχομενα 

μια χαρα ειναι η μουταβιτ 

η γυρη και λιγα σπυρια στο στομα μια χαρα ειναι ή 1 κουταλι ρηχο σε 100γρ γρ αυγοτροφης 

η σπιρουλινα θελει στη μυτη εντελως του κουταλιου στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,οχι γιατι δεν κανει παραπανω αλλα γιατι γευστικα ισως να μην εναι αποδεκτη .Ισως αρχικα ακομα λιγοτερη

----------


## xrisam

Ελέος! Δεν φτάνει που ζουνε σε κλουβιά του κόβουνε και τα φτερά και μάλιστα λάθος......

Εγώ την περασμένη χρονιά όταν μου έδωσαν τον αντράκο μου αναγκάστηκα και έκοψα ελάχιστα (σε μία ευθεία) την ουρίτσα του Ξέρξη (ήταν χάλια μισοσπαμενα φτερά) και το σκυλομετάνιωσα γιατί η αλλαγή τον στρέσαρε. 

Ευχομαι να επανέλθουν τα φτερουγάκια του μικρούλι.

----------


## panagiotis k

και εγω το εύχομαι.....Να δω σε πόσο καιρό !!!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Στο εξωτερικο γίνεται αποκατάστη σε παπαγάλους με κομμένα φτερά χρησιμοποιώντας φτερα από αλλους παπαγάλους (κάτι σαν τα εξτένσιον των γυναικών)

Πολύ προχώ....



Δεν έβαλα το λινκ γιατι νομίζω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται.

----------


## Vrasidas

Αχ καημενούλι!
Παιδιά δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι και ειδικός, αλλά μην κόβετε τα φτεράκια στα πουλάκια... Το σκέφτομαι σαν να μου έκοβαν εμένα τα χέρια ή τα πόδια, δεν ξέρω, το βλέπω ίσως χαζά αλλά....
Ελπίζω το μικράκι να επανέλθει πλήρως και να μεγαλώσουν τα φτεράκια του για να συνερθει και ψυχολογικά! Έχω και εμπιστοσύνη γιατί ο Παναγιώτης ξέρει, και θα φροντίσει το πουλάκι όπως και τα υπόλοιπα που έχει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο!

----------


## panagiotis k

Διονύση σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια έστω και καθυστερημένα. 
Το πουλάκι όπως θα δείτε κάνει φοβερές προόδους. Πέρασε δύσκολα.
Είναι μόνο του εδω και καιρό και τα άλλα αν ερχόταν σε επαφή μαζί του δεν το άφηναν ήσυχο. Το τσιμπούσαν, δεν το αφηναν να φάει, το κυνηγούσαν, κ.α. αλλα΄έβαλα τέλος σε αυτό. Το απομόνωσα και περνάμε καλά μαζί.
Έτσι σήμερα αποφάσισα να σας δείξω πόσο πολύ βελτιώθηκε και σύντομα κάποιος απο εσάς να το χαρεί.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Και ένα βιντεάκι που προσπαθούμε ν απετάξουε σιγά - σιγά αλλά τρώμε τα μούτρα μας...Χαχαχχα

----------


## Pidgey

Τρώτε τα μούτρα σας γιατί δεν είχες τραβήξει την κουρτίνα και το πουλάκι έπεσε στο τζάμι... Πρόσεχε τα αυτά όταν τα βγάζεις για πτήσεις. Δεν έχει τζαμαρίες στη φύση.

----------


## vangelis_1

Το κόψιμο των φτερών είναι το πιο θλιβερό πράγμα στα πουλιά.  Να αποθαρρύνουμε όλους όσους το κάνουν. Είχα προσωπική εμπειρία όταν μου το φέρανε μωρό μόλις ενός δύο μηνών πετσοκομμένο. Τρελάθηκα.

Έβγαινε από το κλουβί και εγώ δίπλα του συνεχώς για να μην χτυπήσει. Σαν να προσέχεις ένα μωρό παιδί. Άθλια εικόνα. Τώρα που έβγαλε όλα τα φτερά του είναι το κάτι άλλο πραγματικά χαίρεσαι να τον βλέπεις και να παίζεις 

μαζί του.

ΜΗΝ ΚΟΒΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΤΕΡΑ.   Εσάς σας έκοψε κανένας τα πόδια?

----------


## panagiotis k

Νίκο, απο αυτό το θέμα εσένα αυτό σου έμεινε ??????
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επισήμανσή σου ότι δεν έχει τζαμαρίες στη φύση. Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι !!!!!!! 
Αν ήσουν πιο παρατηρητικός θα έβλεπες ότι δεν υπάρχουν κουρτίνες στο δωμάτιο. 
Εγω πάντως προτείνω να βάλουμε και στους τοίχους κουρτίνες γιατί και στη φύση δεν έχει τοίχους, και να μην βγάζουμε καθόλου τα πουλιά έξω απο τα κλουβιά.

----------


## Pidgey

Καταρχάς δε σχολίασα ολόκληρο το θέμα. Επίσης προσωπικά προτιμώ να μου επισημαίνουν τα στραβά για να μαθαίνω από αυτά, παρά να μου λένε μπράβο. Το ίδιο κάνω και 'γω. Εσύ αν θες να ακούς μονάχα μπράβο, κράτα τα like των παιδιών και πέτα το δικό μου μήνυμα.

Εφόσον έχει κινδύνους η φύση, να κλείσουμε όλα τα ζώα στα σπίτια μας να τα σώσουμε. Ξεχυλίζουμε αγάπη...
Κίνδυνος για τα ζώα δεν είναι τα ζώα του άλλου είδους που θα τα φάνε για να ζήσουν (τροφική αλυσίδα) αλλά οι ασυνείδητοι άνθρωποι.

Αν ήσουν πιο παρατηρητικός θα έβλεπες πως στο βίντεο σου δε φαίνεται όλος ο χώρος για να μπορώ να διακρίνω αν έχεις ή όχι κουρτίνες.
Οι τοίχοι δε χρειάζονται κουρτίνες γιατί δεν είναι τζαμαρίες και άρα διαφανείς. Έχεις δει πουλιά να "σκάνε" σε τοίχους ή π.χ. δέντρα στη φύση; Αν ναι, τότε να βάλεις και σε αυτούς κουρτίνες. Στις τζαμαρίες πάντως μας έδειξες και 'συ ότι τρώτε τα μούτρα σας.

Αν δεν μπορείς να τα βγάλεις με ασφάλεια εκτός κλουβιών καλύτερα για μένα να μην το κάνεις. Ο φυλακισμένος όταν βγαίνει στο προάυλιο δεν παύει να είναι φυλακισμένος.

Την επόμενη φορά θα σου κάνω like να χαρείς.

----------


## mai_tai

Εχοντας περασει κ τα δυο σταδια στα μικρα μου -προτιμω ...να μην τα κοβω καθολου τα φτερα!!Πλεον ..πρωι..κ απογευμα ..βγαινουν μονα τους απο το κλουβι-ξεμουδιαζουν  πετωντας  ..κ ερχονται επανω μου στο τελος (αντι να παρκαρουν στο κλουβι τους) Βεβαια εμπιστοσυνη δεν υπαρχει οταν μιλαμε για πουλακια,οποτε ενα λαθος μπορει να αποβει μοιραιο...στο να χασουμε ενα πουλακι(γιαυτον  τον λογο..ποτε πορτες ανοικτες-παντα  κουρτινες τραβηγμενες-κ να μην λειτουργουν τηγανια  ..η θερμες εστιες εκεινη την ωρα)
Τα φτερα τους δινουν αισθημα ελευθεριας-χαρας κ εμπιστοσυνης προς εμας.. –Ο μονος λογος..που θα ειχα κοψει τα φτερακια του..θα είναι σε ένα μικρουλι 2-3 μηνων που δεν εχει μαθει να πεταει ακομη καλα…κ θα  του μαθαινα καποιες εντολες που ηθελα-για κανεναν αλλον λογο!!
Ανεβαζω κ βιντεακι να δειτε την χαρα ..στο πεταγμα τους





Δεν εχει καθολου καλη αναλυση αλλα.. η χαρα τους φαινετε...!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Νίκο, απο αυτό το θέμα εσένα αυτό σου έμεινε ??????
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επισήμανσή σου ότι δεν έχει τζαμαρίες στη φύση. Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι κίνδυνοι !!!!!!! 
> Αν ήσουν πιο παρατηρητικός θα έβλεπες ότι δεν υπάρχουν κουρτίνες στο δωμάτιο. 
> Εγω πάντως προτείνω να βάλουμε και στους τοίχους κουρτίνες γιατί και στη φύση δεν έχει τοίχους, και να μην βγάζουμε καθόλου τα πουλιά έξω απο τα κλουβιά.


Και γω που τραβάω τις κουρτίνες κανά δυο φορές έχει πέσει και σε τοίχο το καψερό.
Ακόμα μαθαίνει το δωμάτιο. Μέχρι και με μένα τράκαρε μια φορά.
Ελπίζω γρήγορα να γίνει καλά το πουλάκι.

----------

